# Huskee 42" reverse only



## slugger (Jun 2, 2019)

I've got a Huskee 13aj608h131 riding mower. Just recently the forward stopped working. The reverse works great. Would a worn lower drive belt cause this? I noticed the belt has some cracks in it. But wouldn't that affect both forward and reverse?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Pull the rear wheels off and check for a sheared/worn drive key on one of the axles. I've seen them slip going forward, but "catch" in reverse. Removing the wheels also gives you a better view to check the differential engagement linkage. Look for a worn out mounting hole where the linkage connects to the top of the differential and is not giving the engagement lever enough throw to lock the detent for forward. Tack welding the appropriate size washer on the engagement arm solves that problem


----------



## slugger (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. The rear tires don't have drive keys. The end of the mount is like a circle with two flat places that you have to line up to replace tire. I will try your other suggestion about the linkage. Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Pull the linkage off of the shift lever on the top of the diff and manually shift it into forward. If it holds in forward, the shift linkage is not giving the lever enough travel to engage the forward detent in the diff. If it doesn't hold, it's probably an internal problem. It's more than likely a Peerless differential. Their differentials are pretty simple to repair. I've attached the Tecumseh/Peerless Differential Service Manual I use all the time. If it comes down to it, don't be afraid to tackle the job. It's not as hard as most people think and the parts are available for most models. My labor time is generally 3-4 hours depending on the problem and that includes in/out, but I've done dozens of them over the years... Good Luck


----------

